# Perch Patterns



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not sure if its possible, but I started thinking last year about trying to target perch in our inland lakes throughout the year.
Doboy made a great thread about early ice-out perching, but I'm thinking about the rest of the year once we can get our boats on the water.

I know that minnows are successful, but are there any artificial lures that they will also hit on without bait added?
Are there better colors?

How well do they like redworms and nightcrawlers?


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

On the small lake I live next to here in NY. When they are schooled up in the deeper water in the summer months. I use to slow troll with a leadcore setup. Small level line reel with 3 colors on it. At the end of the leadcore I would attach a 3 way swivel. Off one eye of the swivel I attached about a 1ft. pieces of leader and attach a 1/4oz. jig head with a triple tail rubber tail (motor oil was always a good color) On the other eye of the 3 way I would attach about a 6ft. leader with a very small (1.5 to 2.5 inch or so) diving Rapela.I would troll very slow 1 to like 1.3 mph make turns so your lures would move up and down speed up and slow down. Usually 2 to 2.5 colors of leadcore would get me to the right depth. I would get many doubles. Large gills and a few Walleye. You can also up the size of the lead jig head to 3/8 for more depth. Very productive when you find the schools and the right presentation.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

They love small single hook worm harnesses here in the deeper central Ohio lakes. Usually on or very near the bottom in 20+ fow. 
Running .8-1.5mph. The smaller plastic smiley blades with a slow death hook seem to work the best. With about 2" of night crawler. 
This is usually a summer time thing at both alum creek and Hoover dam .


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Really, trolling. I wouldn't have guessed that.
I figured you'd need to know specific spots and jig down to them?

Any colors better to use for the jigheads or smiley blades?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

No color never mattered much. We run into them why slow trolling for saugeyes.
Hoover an alum produced the best.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for your help guys.
I've read a couple articles but they are generic in their coverage.
I value much more highly OGF member's information.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Try 1/16 jig with itty bitty Bobby garlands, most likely have to use little split shot above to get ya down there but that’s my go to for artificial, small blades work to, tiny single hook cicadas. Good luck on your hunt


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I’ve posted this on OGF a couple times in the past 20 years(may have even told you directly, Jim), but basic slow drifting with two light rods/line, sinker on the bottom, one or two hooks tied above the sinker(similar to drop-shotting) at 6” intervals is a great way to find a school. If you have the expensive electronics, you may be able to motor about slowly and see them on, or near bottom-usually in water 8, 10, or more feet deep(warm weather). Once you find some, in your preferable size, anchor down and tear em up! I haven‘t mentioned “bait” yet since you indicated an interest in “lures”(I’ve given lures a lot of thought primarily for “stationary” ice fishing!), but in my experience/preference, you at least need to “tip“ with something that is(or was) alive, “smells like food“, or both! Jerry, in the thread you referenced, mentioned “red worms”, worms or pieces of worms, are tops IMO, plain or tipped on any lure. Minnow heads, or pieces,(mags and waxies, too) are close as second and third choice(maybe even tip with crappie nibbles!). They need, and want to-eat! If you can hold them in that spot long enough, you can put together numbers. If not you’ll be continuing to move because(particularly in inland lakes) that’s just what ‘They do‘ constantly(moving, foraging)! Typically, “no giant minnow baitballs“ to keep them around like on L Erie!) Try these suggestions and you will catch some perch.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

I use small hali's..and double drop tear drops for ice fishing, tipped with worms and wigglers


----------

